# Time is now!!



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

If you like to pick wild asparagus the time is now. I have picked two five gallon pails in the last week. Found some nice patches when I was out chasing roosters a few years ago. First you pick asparagus and then you pick wood ticks. Sure is tasty and yes I am talking the asparagus not the ticks! There are some real anal people in these forums so I thought I would clarify!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

you got my mouth watering DJ


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

ive picked one 5gallon bucket worth so far......its so good especially when u melt cheese on it......


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Why on earth would you ruin the great taste with cheese?


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

I have one word for you asparugus lovers----ISHEY!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Boy said:


> I have one word for you asparugus lovers----ISHEY!


that's not a word!!!! :lol:

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=ishey


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Is it spread out among the state or just a certain area. Would like to get my 3 year old daughter out there. This would be right up her ally since she thinks she is Dora the Explorer.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Pretty much all over the eastern part of the state. Can't speak for the west!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I've never heard of it growing wild. People do claim though we have a fair amount of wild marijuana. Wouldn't know about that though either.

I have seen *****-willows though


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm cutting some every day now....course it's from my garden where I planted it 25 years ago......good stuff....the first veggies from the garden every year.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Are you guys cutting it or picking it?

My grandpa always taught me to cut wild asparagus so it would be back the next year. Not sure if it makes a difference or not.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Been picking the same patch for 40 years. Always comes bac k fine.


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

We have a nice patch my dad planted behind the house and doesnt get any better. I have about 3 meals of it each week doesnt get any better than having it regular. Nothing is better.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Can't get enough of it!










Nothing better than a venison steak from the grill and a pile of fresh steamed asparagus, no cheese, a little butter and salt & pepper.

:beer:

huntin1


----------

